# Fury is still going…



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That’s awesome! 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Down to one piranha tank myself…my old Rhombeus. Can’t seem to kill that guy, lol. 
Coming up on 17 years with him now which I cannot believe!


----------



## thedon1012 (Jan 3, 2022)

That’s amazing


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

One P tank here as well got a marbled Rhom at the beginning of the pandemic. Good to see ya lifer hope all is well.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I was suprised to see the forum here as well. I have been out of the hobby for a few years but now I am back. Currently only have a 75 gallon which houses an 8" ornate bichir but I am going to start on a 950 gallon build in which i hope to try to breed Caribe. Any old school members here? I'm going to breed Carbie! LOL


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

uhjkool said:


> I was suprised to see the forum here as well. I have been out of the hobby for a few years but now I am back. Currently only have a 75 gallon which houses an 8" ornate bichir but I am going to start on a 950 gallon build in which i hope to try to breed Caribe. Any old school members here? I'm going to breed Carbie! LOL


Welcome Back, a few OG's are still popping in from time to time. This place is as dead as the white part of old dog shit now.. it used to be a pretty good forum. Best of luck and fingers crossed with those caribe! Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> Welcome Back, a few OG's are still popping in from time to time. This place is as dead as the white part of old dog shit now.. it used to be a pretty good forum. Best of luck and fingers crossed with those caribe! Be sure to post pics!


LOL, white part of old dog shit 🤣🤣🤣

Maybe we can have a revival, eh


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Immmmm bbbaaacccccckkkk bitchessss


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> LOL, white part of old dog shit 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Maybe we can have a revival, eh


That would be great! People can benefit from PF. I for one learn a lot from here.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> That would be great! People can benefit from PF. I for one learn a lot from here.


Sure. I myself have not been in the hobby since 2005 (and even before that only posted in the lounge, lol)


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I keep checking in hoping that this site is back to its glory days. Too bad because this was one of the best forums out there.

Lost all my fish in 07-08, was hoping to get it all back up in my new place but just don't have the room.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Im surprised this place stayed hosted, and if nothing was able to remain as an archive. 

Good to see some older and new members around more frequently.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

I catch myself reading some posts, and just before replying I noticed they were from 10 plus years ago 🤣😂🤣


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Good to see some of you are still around


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Trigga said:


> One P tank here as well got a marbled Rhom at the beginning of the pandemic. Good to see ya lifer hope all is well.


Trigga?! You still around here?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Curently 14 tanks deep. None have P's . Thinking of doing another shoal !


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Hello everyone I’m back as well been out the game since 2005 but looking too get back hope I see some og’s like judazz


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> Hello everyone


Welcome back


----------



## Newbienoob (Mar 14, 2020)

And somehow P-fury ends up outlasting both Pkeepers and Pcove lol

- CLUSTER_ONE


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

This forum was great before they started cracking down on ownership in California. A lot of people in socal really love this hobby


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

The real OG is back. Who here has the OG shirt? Anyways I'm looking forward on checking in again and helping the new folks out.


----------



## hydr0shutter (4 mo ago)

Gotta love it. I was around when the site first started, went on a ~20yr hiatus but I'm back. Love that you still got him. Such hardy fish.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Haven’t been on here in 10 years at least. Seems like the luster is gone from this site. Plus the skulls are gone??? WTF! Well just bought more piranhas and happy to be back in the hobby. Not sure who’s left in this place.


----------

